# Reactions to vaccinations...



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So, this is from back in March, but it's something I think about quite a lot.

in the past year or so, I think I've taken a "less is more" approach to dog ownership, vaccinations, flea/tick preventative, etc. 

My frenchie Murph had this bad reaction to the rabies vaccine that he got in March. 

In a few years when it's time to get it redone, it should be interesting. We obviously don't want him to get it again, and have a letter from the vet stating he should not receive it after the reaction last time.

Pitiful:



















Has anyone else ever had really bad reactions to any vaccines?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor baby :frown:

I'm a vet tech and we see it rarely, but it usually looks a lot like this. Or crops up as hives. Usually if benadry is given with the vaccine dogs wont have another reaction, but that is just the protocol that we follow at my work. I also believe that less is more when talking about taking care of dogs and humans as well. As far was which vaccines, it really depends on the dog. I haven't seen a trend or anything...


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have with my one. His hair went so thin you could see his skin. His eyes puffed a bit, the injection site swelled like a balloon and he was lethargic.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

We do a limited vaccine schedule. Puppy shots and then titers. No further shots, except rabies every 3 years which is required by law. There is a ton of information out there on duration of immunity studies proving that vaccinations last 7+ years. Vaccinating every year is foolish. Vaccinating every 3 years is a compromise. Most dogs are fully immune after puppy shots.

Links if anyone wants them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Poor baby :frown:
> 
> I'm a vet tech and we see it rarely, but it usually looks a lot like this. Or crops up as hives. Usually if benadry is given with the vaccine dogs wont have another reaction, but that is just the protocol that we follow at my work. I also believe that less is more when talking about taking care of dogs and humans as well. As far was which vaccines, it really depends on the dog. I haven't seen a trend or anything...


we had just vaccinated our shih tzu boy, bandit....and a few hours later, my honey asked where his eyes were....

we ran him back to the vet, toot suite, and they gave him a shot of benedryl, which helped tremendously.

obviously, after that, whenever we did vaccinate, he would get benedryl first, and then the vaccination...

that was years ago, and, now of course, they don't get vaccinated often at all...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this. Luckily so far my dogs have not had any reactions to vaccines. But I just wanted to say again that Murph is so darn cute,! I feel bad for him. But he is just such a sweet sweet pup! Give him a big hug even though that was a bit back! awwwwww! Such a cute face!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a cat once that had a reaction. It first started a few days after the vaccination, where the vaccination site swelled up to about the size of a golf ball, then right beneath the lump, she started to lose her fur, and a nasty sore appeared. We had to take her in to get vet treatment, and they gave her some pills or liquid, I can't remember, but no shot of benedryl. I think it was too late for that.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG that looks really nasty. I feel so bad for the poor thing. now that just stinks. here we are doing the right thing and look what happens. thats sad.:frown:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

That's the last time I got my cats their vaccines. I should probably update their rabbies here soon. Or, at least Meatball's. I think that was three years ago, because we didn't have Bleach at the time, and we had Bleach for about two years before deciding it was NOT working out between her and Meatball. But eh...He's an indoor kitty, and he's not biting or scratching anyone.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

After an experience like that I would be really leery. "eh indoor cat I guess maybe its just me but I wouldn't get any then! Gee without a written guarantee from the vet that that won't happen ever again. I would not do it! I am still sad looking at that picture. and of course meggles little guys last photo awww . Those pics just make you sad!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but the vaccination thing came up on another forum and I thought I'd share this link they posted about over vaccinating and vaccinosis: Leerburg | Vaccinosis

I think I'll just stick to the initial three (NOT four) rounds of puppy shots and call it quits after that from now on. Poor Penny (9 years old) was vaccinated religiously up until 3 years ago when I got Milo. Milo got his vaccines before I adopted him and was supposed to get them "boosted" the next year. I decided to wait three years. We are now at the 3 year mark and I think I'll just keep waiting. I asked one of the vets at my clinic about titering but she told me that unless I'm going to Hawaii that it isn't worth it. I'm not going to bring up my concerns about over-vaccinating to her because I don't want to get lectured not to share my beliefs on the matter with the clientele, it's just not worth it to me to risk my job over it. Same reason they don't need to know I feed raw.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am no longer getting the rabies shot. Where about 6 months past the 3 year mark;0) If any problems should arise, I should be ok, as long as I have proof he has had at least 1 shot. You have to check your state, but here I would have to quarantine him in my house until tests come back. Than I would still fight another shot. Next pup is going to get a 4 month 5in1 and 6 months rabbies. I'm not decided to get boosters at 16 months and 18 months. Not sure there even necessary.


----------



## Tekoah (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you looked into, and considered, Nosodes?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Poor baby!

Jackson had a reaction to lepto vaccine as a 12 week old pup and it opened my eyes to things like vaccines, food, and everything else the vet was suggesting to me. I learned how to do my own research but also take the opinion of the vet, but I used to just blindly go along with whatever the vet was telling me.

Jackson came home and started vomitting first. I thought it was normal... but then he just would not stop puking. Then, he lost control of his back legs. He seemed just out of it and I seriously thought my new 12 week old pup was dying. I rushed him back to the vet and they gave him a steroid or something to reverse it, but he was yelping like CRAZY at the vet and couldn't even walk straight. Ugh. I was SO scared. And very pissed off when I went online and started reading how lepto OFTEN causes reactions in little dogs, etc, and I did not like that the vet did not even warn me about it, or give me any other options. 

So basically I am with ya! I will be doing rabies every 3yrs because it's required by law. I got Jackson his 3 rounds of puppy shots, and then a DHPP booster at 1 year, but I'm not sure I'll be doing anything else other than rabies. The vet told me the DHPP was good for the next 3years, so I guess in 2yrs (when he'll be "due") I'll decide.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Tekoah said:


> Have you looked into, and considered, Nosodes?


What's that?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Holistic vets use it instead of vaccines


----------

